# mens testosterone decreasing



## curls (Jul 17, 2012)

I have read some studies that suggest mens t-levels have droped 17% compared to men in 1987. The study compared men in 1987 vs men in 2004.

What factors besides weight do you think lead to the decrease?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 17, 2012)

Let's see, fast food, pain killers given out like candy, electronics, diet soda, and just an all around lazy fucking attitude about life and getting fat would be my guess.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Let's see, fast food, pain killers given out like candy, electronics, diet soda, and just an all around lazy fucking attitude about life and getting fat would be my guess.



you nailed it brother!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 17, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Let's see, fast food, pain killers given out like candy, electronics, diet soda, and just an all around lazy fucking attitude about life and getting fat would be my guess.



U nailed it dead on bro. I would say its the governments doing. How better way to control a county, then taking away their will to live and stand up and fight for what it beleives in...


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 17, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Let's see, fast food, pain killers given out like candy, electronics, diet soda, and just an all around lazy fucking attitude about life and getting fat would be my guess.



Case closed, Colt got this one.

You know, from the clinical point of view, there was 131 million doses of narcotic based pain relievers written in 2010 According to a report by ABC. The US is responsible for 80 percent of the worlds narcotic consumption. I can definitely agree that this rise in opiod use has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 17, 2012)

I tell ya what else, bro. All that emo, nerdy feminine male bullshit. I grew up on AC/DC, Commando, Dirty Harry, and Rambo. Those guys were tough. They new how to take charge and KICK ASS! You can't compare that to Coldplay, Dr. Phil, skinny jeans, and Hawthorne Heights. The American male has turned into some "metro" guy more interested in sharing his feelings than putting new break pads on his car. We must take back our manhood and get back to basics!!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 17, 2012)

Men from our grandfathers generation had much higher test levels than us... my grandpa from my mothers side was a natural fucking beast with a huge frame. He was in the army and was in control of thousands of troops... operating under general patton at one point. Cannot disclose too much more about the family but men of that generation grew up in a different way... WITHOUT the abundance of foods & medications & luxuries that we have. Completely different lifestyles and more of a survivalist mind frame..


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 17, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Let's see, fast food, pain killers given out like candy, electronics, diet soda, and just an all around lazy fucking attitude about life and getting fat would be my guess.



You got it right.


----------

